# Stripper Bass!!!!!



## Bigwill4life (Mar 3, 2009)

Well me and dad hit escambia river yesterday for some father son time and boy I wasnt expecting to hook this guy by any means....12.9 pounds and a personal best...Becks lake landing....


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Hope you tipped her well

Nice fish! Glad to see some striper action


----------



## mystic fishermen (Sep 4, 2014)

sweet nice catch and father and son time these are gonna be times to remember nice color on the tail too


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

That'll work! I can't remember seeing one with perfect straight lines on both sides. What did it hit?


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

nice fish, what did it hit?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

So where is the girlie pic??? I saw a bunch of em in Vegas this past week working the strip....

Nice Striped bass though!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

That's a nice one !


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Bodupp said:


> That'll work! I can't remember seeing one with perfect straight lines on both sides. What did it hit?


That is a saltwater stripe (as people call it ) with straight lines. The ones you mentioned with broken lines are called hybrid stripe.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Escambia has piles of stripers.. Its just takes the right bait, the right set up while fishing at night to get the big ones. Nice fish there..


----------



## Bigwill4life (Mar 3, 2009)

Caught on a finger mullet about 3 ft down around 7am. Wasnt expecting him I promise. I was catfishing was not fishing for bass and WHAM FISH ON.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Jason said:


> So where is the girlie pic??? I saw a bunch of em in Vegas this past week working the strip.... Nice Striped bass though!


I knew it!!
Your hooked on porn now!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## captaindye251 (Oct 12, 2014)

Vegas will do that to a man. Swore I'd never go back because that's just not my scene but now that he mentioned that burger I may have to rethink my decision...


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm not sure if there are dams on that river or not, but I used to catch a ton in the tail waters at the top of Logan Martin lake behind Neely Henry dam. Bump the bottom with shad is what we used. Anywhere behind dams on the coosa river right now will be loaded with stripe making their fall mating run and get stopped by the dam. They do a spring and fall run. Usually mid April threw June 1 and the month of October has always been the time that I would catch a bunch.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Gotta go a long ways upstream to find a dam on escambia.... All the way to Gantt I think

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

A that dam will be thousands of stripe blocked by the dam in late spring and late fall before it gets cold


----------

